# What is FAU?



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

"Forced Air Unit" is about all I can come up with.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

furnace/air unit? 

DM


----------



## Caliski (Nov 8, 2008)

That's possible. I'll check it. I have a 40 amp for my A.C. and I made an assumption that the A/C and furnace were all on one circuit.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

farmerde said:


> That's possible. I'll check it. I have a 40 amp for my A.C. and I made an assumption that the A/C and furnace were all on one circuit.


There's probably two seperate ciruits. One for the inside air handler and one for the outside compressor.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

They are usually seperate, one 15 for the motor (usually a 12-15 amp motor) and one for the compressor (usually 28-45 amperes) It really depends on the size of the units.


----------

